# Kansas



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

Post your services here.


----------



## Swobee (May 18, 2007)

Swobee's Honey Farm

1005 Main
PO Box 37
Albert, Ks. 67511
620-923-4242
Fax 620-923-4300
[email protected]

Greg Swob
305 W. 25th
Hays, Ks. 67601
785-623-3533

Central Ks. Hays & Great Bend regions


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

Vinduska Apiaries
Wichita and Marion Ks.
1455 N. Terrace, 
Wichita Ks. 67208
316-204-7264
[email protected]


----------



## Merlyn Votaw (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: Kansas Baxter Springs*

Pollination anyplace within 50 miles of Baxter Springs or SE cornrer of state 918 673 9913


----------



## tonrisa83 (Jul 19, 2009)

Hott’s Apiaries LLC.

We offer Honey Bee pollination to farmers throughout parts of the Midwest and all of the East coast.
We have 1200 hives and will deliver on site for pollination. Prices based on acreage and crops we will be pollinating. If you have any questions or want to schedule for the 2011-pollinating season please contact 
Mike Hott at 540-383-3323.


----------

